# Arrows for 20lb bow



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I purchased the PSE snake at 22# for the kids. They recommended fiberglass arrows. I think 500 may be too stiff. You can get youth arrows with lower spine ratings.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Consider asking Lancaster which Easton Jazz or Blues shaft would work. Lots of low spine choices in those arrows, and they're cheap too.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-xx75-jazz-shafts.html


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

pug -

If your draw length is 28" or less, you might want to try Easton 1516s; over 28", "maybe" 1616s, in whatever flavor you like. BTW full length on those arrows are about 29" these days - leave them full length for now.

Viper1 out.


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for being so helpful everyone!


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the 1516s are the ones.
I have been using 75 gr. field points. What should I use now?
What size feathers for fletching? And does it matter if it is right or left offset? 
What about the shape and length of fletching? Does it make a difference?
Right or left wing?
There's so many things to figure out, just to buy arrows!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am away from home so I cannot check size but I bought the jazz I believe and actually bare shaft tuned them. They flew like darts.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

pug



pugmommie said:


> I think the 1516s are the ones.
> I have been using 75 gr. field points. What should I use now? Those are fine, but most times, one piece glue-in points (NIBBs) are used.
> What size feathers for fletching? And does it matter if it is right or left offset? Almost any size, but 3" is the norm. R v L only matters if you fletch your own and you have a R or L jig.
> What about the shape and length of fletching? Does it make a difference? At close range, up to about 20 yds with that bow, probably never see the difference.
> ...


Viper1 out.


----------

